# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dashuria në tokën e premtuar

## Ujmiri

_Dashuria erdhi ndadal e heshtur?
Pak frig mos dikush vall do e ze peng?
Erdhi ne token e premtuar Befas secili e sheh me syrin e ti/saj?
I duket cudi e botes,Ndenje e pa shpjeguar,E lezetshme Me plot fuqin si e shejt!!
C'lodhu ne krahet e saj dhe besoi se vertet ajo egziston ,nuk vret .,nuk lendon,eshte ajo qe te ben te mendosh kaq bukur dhe lirshem sa qe ndjehesh mir me plot entuziazem shpres se ne toke mbreteron vetem dashuria si e pafajshme.
Kur them besoi asaj e them per arsye se ndoshta ,nga shum qe e shpjegojn dashurin e shpjegojn si te dhimbshme tradhetare jo shpres dhense ,jo e lezetshme!!!!?
Pse te kemi frig, ta dini se jemi ne token e premtaur>
Mund ti afrosh zemren nje ujku ai do shpenzoj per ushqim mengjesi dreke apo darke.
Mund ti afrosh Zemren tek rrah nje lepuri ai do te ket frig sepse rrahjet do ta mbysin plot frig .
Po ta dhurosh zemren me nje dor ,me nje bes,me nje qellim para zotit ateher mos ke frig ,Sepse je ne token e premtuar._

----------


## Ujmiri

_Tani do te doja qe nje dor e lehte te peshoj mbi zemren time,t'me pushoj se rrahur per nje qast qe vetem te jesh me njerezit qe duam,kjo mjafton.

Te enderrosh,t'u flasesh,mos tu flasesh fare,te mendosh per ta apo per gjera me pak te rendesishme, por prane tyre çdo gje eshte e njejte. Marrim zakone te tilla sa behet pjese e nevojshme ekzistences.


E di mire besoj, prej kaq kohesh qe psheretij i vetem e me nuk te kam , duke pasur nje kuptim ,nje shpres se vertet e kam diku ate prendesh qe ze vendin e boshatisur ne qarrshaf te mendafshit ,qe te rreshqas si perde e holl nen lakuriqsin time...

Po i le te flasin te gjith me radh e te shprehin virtytin secili ne menyren e vet ,deri sa te mesojn se vertet ajo rrug edhe pse ishte e bukur ,asnjeher sdo ta humb bukurin ,qe nga fillimi e deri ne fund,sepse jan ndjenja qe nuk ndryshojn bamirsit qe ndoshta te veqanta ne shpirtin tim.

Po i le te flasin, se ata jan te ngushlluar ,jan te perpir ne forcene shpirtit te tyre ,sepse paska humbje qe nuk u dashka mesuar, as une si i pafajshem qe zemres kaq shum i besova.



Edhe pse tani ne kete momente duk mundemi te bejm lumturin e asaj qe duhet dhe duam,atehr paska per tu ber qameti,tashme i njohur per mua,ndoshta per ty qe lexon aspak,po bie preh,e kohes pa emer, te zhurmshme,le ta themi te verteten e sinqert ,ta kuptojm njeritjetrin mos te lendojm ,edhe pse kjo ndjenje delikate ,cfar do te them eshte e nje natyre e dashuris se embel me vie per te qeshe qar pernjeher kur kujtoj se nje momente i vetem do ndryshoj gjithcka ne kete bote ,seshte cudi edhe jo ne kohen e larget kini kujdes ndaj veprimit qe bani ne jete ,kemi te bejm me Fate,me Pendime,Thejshte mekate para zoit te madheruem ,e une rob i ti????

Eshte e vertet edhe shum e vertet se nje pasion perbrenda me djeg ,vetem se mund ta duam dike me shum se veten ,per ate ka emerin ndashuria ne token e premtuar nga ana ime por jo me shume se dashurine e tyre. 

Mund te sakrifikojme cdo gje, e duhet sakrifikuar gjithçka, perveç butesise e embelsise se njeriut qe duam.

Ne jete ke per te takuar shum nga me te ndryshmet buzeqeshje, nga me te dryshmit lot, nga me te dryshmet dhimbje ,qe asnjera tjetres nuk do i ngjajn,por me nje synim qe, para vdekjes te jemi te lir per te dhen ate qe na dhan,por jo para dorzimit qe ne jet ke per te jetuar shum gjera duhet perballuar ,her i merzitur mher i buzeqeshur,keshtu me radh...

Nese eshte dikush qe mendon ndryshe e qe nuk do t'ja dije ,ateher le te thot edhe ai dicka sepse jam tolerante ,separi ndegjoj te tjeret kur japin mendimin e tyre pastaj flas vet,por kam deshir te me ndegjosh kur flas une,sepse une te perpij fjalet e tua tek flet,pa dyshime qe kush do qe te jet berball meje sepse ai
ai eshte veçse me pak i dashuruar kur nuk te ndegjon ?

Ka veç nje menyre per te sakrifikuar dashurine e asaj qe duam, eshte duke e tejshkuar zemren. Nese besoja qe fundi im do te ishte i nevojshem per lumturine tende dhe qe ti mund ta arrije me kete çmim, nuk do te vonoja asnje çast, do ta beja me deshire sepse do te detyroja e mbi te gjitha sepse eshte nje hakmarrje teper e embel, ndaj dikujt qe dashuron si une, duke e kthyer ne kete menyre Dashurin ne tokene premtuar te ndezur zjarr,i shtova edhe nje se do marr hak ,me ka borgj shum kjo dashuri mua...Shpresoj te mos jet hera e fundit....
DASHURIA PER MUA ESHTE NDJENJA ME E FORTE QE MUND TE NDJEJE NJE QENIE NJERZORE!_

----------


## Ujmiri

_E shikon ate qiell te hapur ne nje qosh qe ndan buzeqeshjen me mua!
Me duket se ndjehem i lir ketu c'po ndodh me mua?
Syt po thahen drejte luleve shikoj>>
Ndjehem mir kur kujtoj kete pamje ndoshta pak vetiake por cu tha ketu
ndoshta ne imagjinaten e thyer te njerzve qe nuk besojn qe nje dite do ndodh
e pabesueshmja lumturi plot fate e dashuri te karrocierve qe bartin zemra pa ndalur e shije ,as ere ,e as vler si din ,eh po ty pyesesh pse e bejn kete pune>
Thon Paguhem per kete ,dua para y i deshpruar ,qe heret me dashurin i thyer ,i vrar ,i lodhur,tashme dashuria e vjeter paraja?_

----------


## Ujmiri

*Dashuria ne syt e nates digjet tek perpelit trupin tim te vetmuar her me vap e her me enderr e di se neser do ndryshoj gjithcka para syve te mi?
I flas vetevetes mir e mir e mbushem mend qe mos te shqetesoj katet e larta>>>.E dikush mund te thot me fal s'te kuptoj ,por nuk e fajsoj jo sepse i kan mbjellur frigen te tjeret,vetem per nje arsye
Duken te tradhtuar/a pse vetem e vetem nuk ishte fati i tyre, e nuk pajtohen me fatin........

Aty i shtrir duke lexuar mbi dashurit,inventari ishte i vjeter dhe aq i kalitur sa qe me bindi se ne jet ke vetem nje fat e ate nuk e di askush dhe jam pajtuar me te po ashtu siq ndjek rrugene jetes duke lozur me punen .

Sa lirshem e imagjinoj aty afer meje tek e puth ngadal se tanime jam lodhur se foluri s'dua te flas dua pune,dua puthje dua ngrohtesi,ia vlen nganjeher te ikesh ne imagjinat me nje kusht,te kthehesh perseri ne realitet.

Kur imagjinon shum te dalin te verteta nga ato iu duken te pa kapshme por jo eshte fuqia jote te cilen ke e te cilen mund ta besh realitet vishju punes si per dit ta pare e e te fundit.


Seq kam ren ne mendime e po flas me yje ,ne kete nate te errsuar
po humb ngadal peshen poshte shtrati ulur e pushuar

Doren kam thyer ne berryl ,koken po mbaj ne dor
aty ketu shpirti shprishur dukem nga larg si i gjor

Skam faj une qe ndjenjat i mbeshtjell,e gjumin gjum se bej
Aty ne qoshe te dhomes dyfish po flej.

Ne ritem te nates, kitares i vie fundi
ngadal me ze mengjes,po aty ku humbi gjumi.

Seq kam ren mendime e me veten po flas
andej kendej ca klisma emrin tend therras

Dashuri emrin tani e kristalizoj
me duket perrall e eme duket loj

Kam filluar te shkruaj nje histori
ngadal po nis me rend plot kalori

Nis te flas te flas por i heshtur i kohes
Ndjenjat e teperta Ndoshta ngadal po ngopen

Dy bylbylat ne zemer po kendojn 
njerin e mbaj per vete e tjetrin per ty zemren pesh ta qoj.......................................*

----------


## Ujmiri

_Mbrem isha tek ty dhe fjalet me ishin harruar ne gjum
Mbrem nuk me zuri gjumi ,e shijoja embelsin tende te fjetur
Mbrem kendova melodit e heshtura te nates ne buzen time
Mbrem isha tek deti te por gjurmet mi kishte vjedhur vala
Mbrem desha te fundosem perfundimisht,po skishte perdim dielli.
Mbrem penda dridhej fuqishem ne shkronja qe fshihen ne flet trandafili
Mbrem isha me sy te mbyllur nga lodhja 
Mbrem u hidherova me jastekun e hodha mbas dere
Mbrem mbrem vertet sme mori gjumi.

Mbrem kuptova se jeta eshte veshtirsi ,arsye kjo qe mbyt frigen e me jep jet per te jetuar.

Mbrem pash me syt e mi dashurin ne token e premtuar._

----------


## Ujmiri

_Dashuria c'eshte ajo ,shum her na vie  ne koke te pyesim  pse e  ka ket emer,gjithmon duam ta pershkruajm  por asnjeher nuk arrijm kulmin ,lem dicka per te harruar,lidhemi me gjera te pa kapshme,ndoshta edhe te ndezura zjarr,gjithmon lem anash te gjith dicka qe nuk duhet harruar,heshtja eshte kjo,kur heshtim  lem mangut ate ngrohtesin qe dikush kerkon dhe behemi te huaj ne brendesin ton.

E premtuar  eshte jeta dashuria pran saj vetem pershkon zemren dhe ndjenjat,e ne lodhemi,frymzohemi,ndjehemi,se ne bote ska njeri qe dashuron si ne,besojm shum  se si brendesi ndjehemi  borgjeli ndaj dikujt qe takon ne rruge,duhet dhan ngrohtesi ,qe e premtuara ne heshtje,ne jete do thoja  se askujt mos i premtoni asgj,por  punoni dhe veproni sikur te ishin te gjitha premtme te dhena,
Se ne te vertet jemi ne ata qe duhet dashuruar,per mua eshte dashuria ne token epremtuar dhe cecili koridor me dalje ka nje lloj dashurie ndryshe nga te tjeret ,i le dyert hapur,ne gjdo kohe,eshte e veshtir per ta kuptuar se  dashuria e larget eshte dicka qe brendesin ta tret,ta  rrefen_

----------


## Ujmiri

_Te ngroh ne  qoshe brinje lekur qe rrenqethet nga  e verteta,
me vie frymzimi te shkruaj dicka  qe lidhemi ne fjal,poshterohemi ne kohen me acar dhe erera bubullima ,e shiut si kam frik e dua te  lagem  e te behem uje
te shkrihem ne  shiun e natyres,_

----------


## Merdi

vazhdoni te shkruani se me pelqen menyra  e te shprehurit ne vargjet te tua uroje qe gjithnje te shkruani

----------


## Ujmiri

_Jam ketu ende duke te pritur ,mos e vraj mendjen se do lodhem une jo,,dua te pres deri sa jetoj ,,,po ketu do me gjesh djalooshar kelmendi,,,dhe nuk do te ndryshoj jo,do jem ai ,siq te thash siq jam ,ashtu i thjeshte,i sinqert,besnik,,po po deri ne fund dhe per jet,,,Ti dashuri e bere tenden sepse me bere te vuaj,po ate vuajtje e ndjeva ma fute thell ne shpirt por ,perseri jam gjall jam ketu ne mesin tend,ku ende po marr frym ende po jetoj,,,e di se ligesia e njerzve te ze kafshaqten e bukes,,po po edhe ate e bejn njerzia njaq shpirt kan,,te rrejn sy me sy,te flasin bukur para teje, me te kthyer shpinen shpikin nga balta shpirtitn e urrejtjes edhe e veshin ,,,,skam faj une jo vetem ndalu e pusho,,,nuk jam une ai jo,,,beje te vuaj dike tjeter ,ate qe dike e beri te vuaj,,jo mua se ti me njeh mua se cshpiert kam,prandaj lirohu si nje frym brenda meje sepaku emrin e bukur qe ke DASHURI ashtu me ndjej mua si frym e gjall...........

Neser do me vie edhe mua dita ime kur do te clodhem mbi veshet e tu,,,si pishtar i pa fjal do ta ndjesh thell kulmin e dashuris se vertet,,
Neser do te gjykoj me drejt se do te kem krah ty,e skan per te me lodh shum halle si sot,e sot hall me te madh se vetmin nuk kam,,,,vetem ate ma vraj se do shofesh para syve tu se si do te qel trandafili nga zemra ime,,,,
ah sikur thjeshtesia dhe urtesia ime kan per te ber krenare ne mesin e yjeve,po kan then se ai qe ka fjal te bukura ska gja nga ai,por jo une po ndalem ketu ,te shfryj ate mall qe kam,,ate dashuri qe ndjej ,,po ketu sepse skam ku ta vras mendjen jo,,,, e qaj nje zemer ,e qaj nje shpirt,,e tret nje bote te teren per ty ,,,,,ateher kur para syve te mi do shfaqesh ,kur dora jote do me ledhatoj,,ateher te lutem gjeje shpetimin ne syt e mi se me nuk do flas,,do heshte ne bukurin tende,,,
e kur te buzeqesh me ledhato ose me puth qe ti mbyll syt ne qetesin tende shpirti ime i perjetshem
Fat qe pres per jet._
__________________

----------


## cocobagscom397

Buy Your Favorite Fendi Wallets At Discounted Prices Today.Authentic Fendi Wallets,Dolce,Coach &more Save up to 80% off all the time.Save up to 20% off *Replica Fendi Wallets* at the Official Bluefly Site.Shop Replica apparel and home d&#233;cor online at cocobags.com.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ujmiri ju pergezoj per temen,pres te tjera postime nga ju.*

----------

